
Wordpress Core RCE – Releasing My Advisory+PoC Exploit Shortly / ExploitBox.io - dawid_golunski
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFt_S5pQPX0
======
howscrewedami
Any luck doing this on a live website? Instead of locally? This is pretty
serious stuff.

